# Bulking - How much over maintenance and what tricks do you have to keep fat off



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

How much over maintenance do you go for your bulk? Also, what tricks do you use, e.g. cardio every training session / low carb days, to keep fat gains to a minimum?

Thanks lads


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

There is no wrong or wright answer do ur hit keep ur metabolic rate high and eat as much as u need to gain lbm not just dead weight for me that's slightly over maintanance for some is up to 1000/1500 over is all about triel and error and after all these years even veterans in the game are still chopping and changing !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

as reza said.

as for keeping fat off cardio/drop cals/t3/clen/dnp/hgh if necessary


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Yer reza is spot on there so just eat clean and healthy


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys! What are your opinions on moving from carb cycling straight to a bulk.. I was running a 1 high carb (215g), 3 mid (130g) and 3 low carb (40g) days throughout my carb cycle, although I've followed mid carbs (150g) for a week and then increased up to my goal of (180g), would this increase be viewed too quick..?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Nope, i went from 100g a day ish, now anything between 200g and 300g depending what i feel like eating.. In terms of eating over maintenance, i plan on lifting until i stop getting stronger, then add 300 cals, then lift some more.. Then add more cals..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Depends on a multitude of factors imo, genetics being the main factor but gear, training intensity and frequency etc. Some people can get away woth more than others and less cardio, maybe even need more. Trial and error my friend. I have trialled and definitely errored over the years lol


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Think it was a study i read once that mentioned 250-500cals over maintenance was enough however others would suggest 1000cal minimum but i suppose this was to help see the results quicker.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

I've found that eating 4k kcal of quality food will keep the fat off more than eating 4k kcal of sh1te.

Not all calories are equal!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

My new secret.... Old El Paso one pan rice kit! Tastes awesome and 60 odd gram of carbs if split in two for during the day


----------



## DanMac (Dec 18, 2010)

Cheers lads! I've not gone into a bulk from a hard carb cycle before and wasn't sure how my body would react (e.g. stomach ballooning up). I'll keep an eye on the scales.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I am roughly 250 cals over maintenance and I shall take it from there. If my strength or weight stays same I will increase slightly


----------

